# Thanks Harry,...



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I received a small package in the mail on Thursday containing some items from Harry in WA.

Harry had made for me a multi-stop turret to fit the Makita 3612C.

He also sent me his torch bracket for the 3612C and a spare torch.

Beautiful Spring morning here today so went into car port to fit the items.

One lesson learned, if you cannot get a grip on a screw driver, just latch a spanner on to the handle.....:sarcastic:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> One lesson learned, if you cannot get a grip on a screw driver, just latch a spanner on to the handle.....:sarcastic:


Or a vice grip.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

James, congratulations! 
Harry, what did you use as a replacement part for the original stepped plunge stop? It looks like the cap off a small rotor.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> I received a small package in the mail on Thursday containing some items from Harry in WA.
> 
> Harry had made for me a multi-stop turret to fit the Makita 3612C.
> 
> ...


WOW, it looks just like mine did! were there any problems with the turret, did you have to fit the 1/8" indexing ball and does it operate OK"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jack Wilson said:


> James, congratulations!
> Harry, what did you use as a replacement part for the original stepped plunge stop? It looks like the cap off a small rotor.


Hi Jack, that sounds wrong, start again, Hello Jack, I milled a 25mm OD Aluminium tube with 3mm wall thickness. It has an Aluminium bung in the bottom of the correct thickness to allow the plain shank of the holding screw to protrude slightly so that the turret can turn. There is also a steel tube pressed into it to house the spring. The indexing ring is a steel fender washer with indexing detents in line with the steps, this is pinned into the bung which in turn is pinned through the sides of the tube. Rather more complex than the die-cast ones that I've seen on some routers. My opinion is that a die-cast five or six step turret would be cheaper for router makers than the present stupid last century three screw turret. There, I feel better now, especially as we now have a new government, as from about 7.00pm here.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Hi Jack, that sounds wrong, start again, Hello Jack, I milled a 25mm OD Aluminium tube with 3mm wall thickness. It has an Aluminium bung in the bottom of the correct thickness to allow the plain shank of the holding screw to protrude slightly so that the turret can turn. There is also a steel tube pressed into it to house the spring. The indexing ring is a steel fender washer with indexing detents in line with the steps, this is pinned into the bung which in turn is pinned through the sides of the tube. Rather more complex than the die-cast ones that I've seen on some routers. My opinion is that a die-cast five or six step turret would be cheaper for router makers than the present stupid last century three screw turret. There, I feel better now, especially as we now have a new government, as from about 7.00pm here.


I just read that the conservitives cleaned up down there in these recent elections, (how do you feel about that? Sounded like you were all good with it). I sure hope that happens here too next time around. I would LOVE to get into it, but I think by the rules here we're not supposed to get too political on the forum.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Then I figured out that WA must mean Western Australia!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Yeah!!" +1 on what Jack said re congrats on cleaning out your Parliament, Harry.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Well done Harry on helping James 
and good on you James for posting the thank you...

On the other issue, it's a good day for Australia but it'll be a hard couple of years to cleanup the mess left behind.....


PS - James, have you seen that there is a RAN Fleet week coming up celebrating 100 years..... International Fleet Review 2013

Cheers, crowie


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*One ball was enough....*



harrysin said:


> WOW, it looks just like mine did! were there any problems with the turret, did you have to fit the 1/8" indexing ball and does it operate OK"


Hi Harry.

You sent me 3 balls with the turret, but I did not have to use them.

It works just fine with the standard setup, as in the photo you sent me.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

crowie said:


> Well done Harry on helping James
> and good on you James for posting the thank you...
> 
> On the other issue, it's a good day for Australia but it'll be a hard couple of years to cleanup the mess left behind.....
> ...


Yes, I saw that at the recent Boat Show. 

It happens to be on my wedding anniversary, but I talked SWMBO into letting me go into Sydney on 3rd AND 4th October.... :sarcastic:

[Warship fleet one day and fleet of Tall Ships the next day] 

I cannot understand how people can vote one party in with such a margin and then fill the Senate with obstacles......:angry:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rwl7532 said:


> Then I figured out that WA must mean Western Australia!


:sarcastic: :sarcastic: :sarcastic:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jack Wilson said:


> I just read that the conservitives cleaned up down there in these recent elections, (how do you feel about that? Sounded like you were all good with it). I sure hope that happens here too next time around. I would LOVE to get into it, but I think by the rules here we're not supposed to get too political on the forum.


I'm elated Jack, tomorrow is the start of a new era, a better country for our grand and future great grand-child.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hells bells James, I searched for ages to find the ball that rolled so added what I thought was a second one!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Yes, I saw that at the recent Boat Show.
> 
> It happens to be on my wedding anniversary, but I talked SWMBO into letting me go into Sydney on 3rd AND 4th October.... :sarcastic:
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could attempt to explain our amazing voting system for the benefit of our overseas members James, you could do it in far fewer words than me!


----------

